# Petunia before and after 1st Grooming



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Today was Petunia's first visit to the beauty parlor, she is 17 weeks old. We (wife and I) worried about bringing her, but we new it was necessary to get her used to going to the groomer. I was afraid that she would look too different and that I would regret getting her trimmed..

They did a great job with her paws, underside and butt, but I''m not thrilled with how they trimmed around her eyes and face. I loved the hanging bangs and now they are gone.

Honestly I liked her look better before then I do now, but my wife loves the new look.

Here is a before and after pic.

First two pics are before the next three are after.

What do ya think?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love it. It's almost the EXACT trim Pixie got (except she's a sable and I've never cut her ears). I was nervous about getting the bangs trimmed too, but I'm glad I did.
I've been too lazy to post a photo though, but thumbs up from us.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

You can't hate seeing those beautiful eyes.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I love seeing her eyes. I would think that hair in their eyes must bother them the way it would bother us!!

Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's a cutie either way. Just remember that it's hair and it does grow back. You can keep it short, let it grow for a while, then trim it again. That wat, both you and the wife will be happy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I think I'm with you on this one as to my "look" preference, but she's a doll no matter what, and the good thing about hair is it grows, so you can experiment. She IS a girl after all! They like to switch up their hair-do's. Probably she can see better with the hair out of her eyes, anyway.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks a lot like my Dugan! I think she looks great either way. Sadly, I always get his hair cut a little shorter than I really want (especially the face) because it grows so fast. I only go to the groomer every six weeks, so if I kept it longer, I would have to be there a lot more often and spend a lot more money. I love either look!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you on this one. I think they cut the hair too short above her eyes. That having been said, she's a cutie either way and it will grow back.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

AAWWWWWW, she looks soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is adorable either way, but like you I prefer the longer bangs. Maybe next time you can tell them to scissor the bangs instead of using clippers.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute!!! now her eyebrows are distinctive!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Petunia is very sweet, in all the pictures! I think those first two look an awful lot like Julie's Quincy - the head/face anyway. Very nice!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Petunia is adorable no matter what you do to her! Oh my goodness! I could steal her right off the screen. 
I'm not crazy about the bangs and that's exactly what they do to my Biscuit. It makes him look like a poodle. They will not spike it no matter how I explain it. So I don't allow any trimming of Heath except right around the eye corners. I've given up getting a natural looking trim. . .


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh! She's SOOO CUTE!!!!! If you really don't like it, I'll be more than happy to puppy sit for a few weeks until it grows out! :bounce:

In all seriousness, I think it looks adorable! I love the little "eyebrows" and it makes her face look so expressive! I expecially like the photo with the bows in her hair. Very feminine and absolutely adorable!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone's focused on the bangs... but, I have to say... those little puppy paws are soooooo adorable!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*adorable...*

those eyes...wow.

She is absolutely adorable. I feel inspired for mine to have a bit of a clip!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful! We've had a few "bad hair days" here and I console myself with the knowledge that it will grow back VERY quickly if I don't like it.  I think she's a cutie in all the photos!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all the wonderful comments and the reminders that hair grows back . I'm already starting to get used to Petunia's new look. Last night I decided to remove the bows that the groomer put in her hair, something about the bows I don't like. So now I gotta hope that my wife or daughter don't put them back in.

I'll try to post some better pics later in the week.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's adorable both ways. I did like the bangs a little longer because she had such unique white coloring there. 
Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

She's adorable either way. I do like seeing her eyes. But I know what you mean.
Cali's last grooming was like that. It's hard to get a nice scruffy- looking trim.


----------

